
Using gray, shade, and tint in UI design - tellmewhyfirst
https://medium.com/@ibrahim.mohammed_35833/using-gray-shade-and-tint-in-ui-design-589d0e638dfd
======
tellmewhyfirst
This is my first Medium article, but hopefully not my last.

